# Liposuction and diabetes



## Jenny65 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hi

When I had my 2nd baby in 1993 my GP put me forward for a tummy tuck, I had a 10.7 pound baby and went from a starting weight of 8 stone to 13 stone, I lost weight after having my son but I had this horrible overhang, but before I could have the surgery I fell pregnant with my daughter, (she weighed a lot less, I developed pre eclampsia and had her 8 weeks early weighing 3 pounds) anyway my doctor could see how depressed I was about my overhang and started up the process getting me this surgery as I wasnt intending on having any more children.  I moved house at this time and although told my surgery, the hospital sent the details of my operation to my old address who didnt forward it on to me.

When I saw my doctor again she asked if I had responded to them, I explained I hadnt received a letter and then she found out what had happened, by then they couldnt offer the operation on the NHS and it would cost 12k which with 3 young children I couldnt spare.  I learned to live with it by covering myself in baggy clothing and avoiding activies like swimming etc I was constantly asked when the baby was due and it made me feel very depressed, but having the children to occupy me helped me focus on other things in my life.  It did however make me not care about weight gain as my stomach actually looked better fat than just loose skin hanging down.  My doctor was very perceptive as she recognised how badly it was affecting my mental health and I am grateful to her for all her efforts. 

Another doctor when examining me for a routine check up, looked at my stomach and said, "have you considered liposuction" I was a bit taken aback, but he said it would help as the only area of my body that is fat is my stomach and its out of proportion with the rest of me.  Again I couldnt afford it with a young family and it rather upset me that someone would examine me, someone that has seen lots of different shapes and sizes in his profession and conclude this was the answer.

So here I come to the question I have today.   I am now 57 (so 30 years on) I have lost lots of weight, but my stomach is still big and out of proportion, I shared some photos of me in size 14 clothes that made me feel good and my friends comment was, oh you need control pants or a corset to look good, she meant well, but here it is again, I am still being blighted by it all these years later.   The difference is, I could probably afford lipo sculpture or liposuction and a tummy tuck.  What I want to know though, as reading up on liposculpture they say they remove up to 24% of body fat, will having fat removed in this way be just as good for my condition?  It says the fat cells are removed so you cant store further fat in that area (although this was a private clinic and not NHS) I am considering it, not out of vanity but thinking it may help me remove more fat from my body and thus improve my health. 

Sorry for the long post but I cant work out whether this is something worth considering as I am pretty sure even if I end up 7 stone (and my face is already very thin) my belly will still be there or the skin will be hanging around at the very least.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 4, 2022)

One very painful memory I have, I was wearing a lovely yellow summer dress, and feeling good and was with some friends at a bar and this man passed me to get a drink as he went by he brushed my stomach with his hand and said, Wow you are fat!  The dress was floaty and I have slim limbs, so the only way he noticed was when he felt it, his reaction caused me years of anxiety, things like I would avoid sex with my partner and being seen unclothed.  It really has blighted my life.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

Jenny, I will let you into a little secret that only my immediate family know. After 4 babies 2 of them large and 3 feet first breech due to my wonky womb and 3 c section, although slim I was left with an apron of skin where my belly once was. I would Literally have to tuck it into my jeans. It ruined my life so I had it cut off… it wasn’t free, I paid good money for it. Full tummy tuck was worse than all the c sections put together pain wise, and I still don’t have any feeling on my tummy, but it was the best money I’ve ever spent (and I’ve spent a fair bit  ) it changed my life ! Make sure you don’t tell anyone though… it a secret. When people say… ooh look at you, you would never know you’d had 4 kids, I’m like … I know! Arnt I fabulous


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 4, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Jenny, I will let you into a little secret that only my immediate family know. After 4 babies 2 of them large and 3 feet first breech due to my wonky womb and 3 c section, although slim I was left with an apron of skin where my belly once was. I would Literally have to tuck it into my jeans. It ruined my life so I had it cut off… it wasn’t free, I paid good money for it. Full tummy tuck was worse than all the c sections put together pain wise, and I still don’t have any feeling on my tummy, but it was the best money I’ve ever spent (and I’ve spent a fair bit  ) it changed my life ! Make sure you don’t tell anyone though… it a secret. When people say… ooh look at you, you would never know you’d had 4 kids, I’m like … I know! Arnt I fabulous


Thank you so much for sharing this Emma, it sounds like it worked well for you and its nice to know others also have been through this and got it resolved.  I think it was the fact the suggestion came from the doctor in the first place that made me realise I couldnt get rid of it with diet and exercise alone, x  Dont worry your secrets safe with me


----------



## Vonny (Nov 4, 2022)

That man in the bar deserves a good slap at the very least. How totally uncalled for! What an arse!
I have a large flappy apron which I love because it's taken over from the very large, very solid belly I used to have. It was so solid you couldn't even poke it!
I think maybe if I was even a few years younger I'd consider a tummy tuck, but I'm 63 now and am too busy looking forward to getting my state pension in 2.5 years time. Funny how your priorities change the older you get  
The main thing is to be happy with who and what you are. If a tummy tuck or liposuction will make you love yourself again and you can afford it, I'd say go for it.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

Vonny said:


> That man in the bar deserves a good slap at the very least. How totally uncalled for! What an arse!
> I have a large flappy apron which I love because it's taken over from the very large, very solid belly I used to have. It was so solid you couldn't even poke it!
> I think maybe if I was even a few years younger I'd consider a tummy tuck, but I'm 63 now and am too busy looking forward to getting my state pension in 2.5 years time. Funny how your priorities change the older you get
> The main thing is to be happy with who and what you are. If a tummy tuck or liposuction will make you love yourself again and you can afford it, I'd say go for it.


I was 31 when i went for the chop… I’m still just as vain at 45


----------



## Vonny (Nov 4, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> I was 31 when i went for the chop… I’m still just as vain at 45


It's not vain Emma, it's whatever makes you happy. I have tattooed eyebrows. I don't mind thinning hair, I don't mind flappy aprons, but I really can't manage without eyebrows


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

Vonny said:


> It's not vain Emma, it's whatever makes you happy. I have tattooed eyebrows. I don't mind thinning hair, I don't mind flappy aprons, but I really can't manage without eyebrows


Yes I have those too! Years of over plucking in the 90’s


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 4, 2022)

I have just done something I regret, I was in an abusive relationship mental not physical,  I ended it 2 years ago when he decided to take the young girl from his office away for a weekend, I message him today to wish him a happy birthday, now he wont stop messaging me, I need to grow a backbone dont I.   The reason I mention it on this thread is he told me I was too fat to take out to eat and used to take his colleague out instead, well having lost all this weight I wanted to message him to show him how I was doing, he was fake lovely and then told me he was spending his birthday with her as its her 40th, he is 62. its taken me right back, and im ashamed to say ive drunk lots of wine tonight


----------



## Vonny (Nov 4, 2022)

I don't blame you at all, but he really isn't worth it.  You have done brilliantly, for you. You are the one who counts, not him. Love and hugs to you xx


----------

